# Tool zum Traffic überwachen



## split (10. März 2009)

*Tool zum Traffic überwachen*

Hallo Community,

ich suche ein Programm, was mir von jedem Programm die Internetnutzung zeigt. Also Wenn ich z.B. Browser, Torrents, ICQ etc laufen habe, würde ich gerne sehen, wie viel Down/Up jede einzelne Anwendung hat, die auf meinem Rechner läuft.
Toll wär auch wenn der Gesamttraffic direkt vom Router ausgelesen wird, damit ich das ggf. vergleichen kann.
Kennt jemand hier vielleicht sowas und kann das auch empfehlen?

MfG split


----------



## Kadauz (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Traffic überwachen*

Du kannst die Comodo Firewall dazu benutzten. Die ist nach einer bißchen fummeligen Einstellung sehr gut zum Überwachen.


----------



## split (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Traffic überwachen*

Auf fummelige Einstellungen steh ich ja schonma garnicht.
Würde sich die Firewall nicht mit der von Windows in die Quere kommen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Traffic überwachen*

Versuche doch mal den tdsl-manager oder cfos.Mehr programme sind mir in dieser hinsicht nicht geläufig.


----------



## Kadauz (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Traffic überwachen*



split schrieb:


> Auf fummelige Einstellungen steh ich ja schonma garnicht.
> Würde sich die Firewall nicht mit der von Windows in die Quere kommen?



Ne, da kommt sich nix in die quere. Probiers aus, mehr als deinstallieren musst es nicht.^^
Lohnt sich aber, benutzte sie selber.


----------



## fr33zZe (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Traffic überwachen*

net speed monitor?


----------



## split (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Traffic überwachen*



fr33zZe schrieb:


> net speed monitor?



Das sieht erstma ganz nett aus, vielleicht reicht das schon.
Danke.


----------



## fr33zZe (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Traffic überwachen*

kein problem...


----------



## No0dle (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Traffic überwachen*

Wenn du etwas mehr ins Detail gehen möchtest: Wireshark


----------



## Kadauz (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Traffic überwachen*



No0dle schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas mehr ins Detail gehen möchtest: Wireshark



Bißchen mehr ins Detail? 
Wenn er schon mit Comodo überfordert ist?


----------



## rebel4life (10. März 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Traffic überwachen*

Wireshark ist eher ungeeignet bzw. kompliziert für dein Einsatzgebiet. Nimm cFos und gut.


----------

